# With the proposed Assault Weapon Ban, anyone increasing their preps?



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I have been reading more and more chatter on this and other forums created by the announced gun control measures being proposed by the Democrats.

I am curious if anyone has increased their prepping activities because of this. For instance, has anyone decided to buy more guns or ammo as a result (not asking for details)? I have, and the local gun stores have been cleaned out of inventory that would be the likely targets of the proposed bans - no ARs or AKs, most NATO rounds gobbled up, reloading essentials stripped bare, and waiting lists for backordered items -- now even the biggest vendors are not allowing any backorders of some items. 

I managed to score some ammo I did not think I would find, but it was match ammo that cost $1.40 a round, so it was still on the shelf. 

I plan to buy an AR in .308/7.62x51 NATO, because if these are going to be banned, this may be the last chance to get one for the foreseeable future. I have pretty much everything else I need, but I have decided I want the AR-10 clone of Eugene Stoner's original design, before it was morphed into the M-16.

I have managed to locate one, which was a small miracle in this panic buying, and it is being held by my gun dealer with a deposit on it until I can pick it up tomorrow.

Just interested in reading what is happening with other forum members on this front. Anyone getting one before there is a vote on the newly proposed ban legislation?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Nope turned all mine over all ready if you want an AR in 308 take a look at this one. Best of both worlds
Colt LE901-16S


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Weapon wise? Not really. I purchased my new carry gun the week before the shooting, and while I might pick up at PTR-91 as a back up/loaner rifle, the current market has driven prices up and supply down to the point it's not really worth it. Ammo is much the same. I'm still trying to stock away Mk318 and Mk319 5.56/7.62 rounds, as well as quality defensive ammo for the pistol, but the supply is dwindled so much that I doubt I'll be able to do much of either. 

Honestly, with the hype on guns and ammo right now, my focus has been on non-gun related stuff. Canned goods, MREs, lamp oil, rice, etc have all been items I've been stocking up on since I can't blow all my money on guns and ammo like normal.


----------



## BDylan (Jan 2, 2013)

Now would be the time to focus on other areas. 6 months from now when it becomes clear that a hardware ban isn't going to happen, it might be possible to get some good deals on gun related products.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I agree with BDylan in that now is a good time to concentrate else where on other areas of being prepped. One only has so much income to dedicate to prepping so one should strive to get the most from each percious dollar spent. With the increased premium prices being charged for many weapons now as well as ammo, your not only wasting money but your contributing in a round about way to the crazy prices and massive shortages and prolonging the issue.

I was caught a little off guard when the 2008 ammo run happened, but had a pretty comfortable supply. I swore that I wouldnt be caught like that again. From the time ammo and reloading components became available again I was buying a little bit every payday. I kind of veiw it like the story about the Tortise and the Hare. I just keep trodding along towards my goal a little at a time and steady as she goes. Over time it all adds up and beats the hell out of fast and furious crisis management. Yeah right now the shelves are pretty much stripped clean and you have to be there when a shipment finally comes in to score and yeah I would like to buy some more ammo but I aint sweating it. Im sticking to my game plan and if I go to the store and they got what I need and got it at a price I can live with I will buy a little more here and there like I have always done. What I aint gonna do is pay a 300% mark up on ammo just because they have some and I feel like I could use a little more. I will save that for some other stupid sap!

I havent really changed my game plan on weapons too much. Yeah there are some guns I want but you know I took advantage of the AWB expiration and got all of the weapons I thought I might need and high capacity magazines when the getting was good. Now I am down to just adding a few guns that are functional and bolster or compliment what I already have. I needed a new shotgun and a few months ago when I found a model I liked on sale for what was probably pretty close to at store cost I jumped all over that baby like a hobo running down the road with a sweet potato pie! Since I have a couple of SKS's and AK's and as such a butt load of 7.62x39 ammo on hand, I am now keeping my eye out for a CZ-527. This way of for what ever reason I should sell the other rifles or loose them to gun confiscation I still have a way to use my existing and extensive stash of ammo so that I dont take a huge loss. I am still in the market for another 223 rifle. I mainly want the action for this one. This one will be a project gun and probably end up being rebarreled and chambered for a 300 Whisper or 6x45 since I have AR-15 uppers and a good amount of ammo in both of these chamberings. Of course being the oppertunist that I am I am always willing to entertain the thought of an Ishapore Enfield in 308 Winchester. I am also considering a revolver and Lever gun combo in 357 or 44 Mag. Either would lend itself to hunting or self defense and both pack a pretty heft punch out to 100 yards. What I aint going to do is join in the mass hysteria and buy a gun at inflated prices and one that may end up having to be turned in to the government. I worked too hard for what I got and I aint got any intention of giving any of it away or taking a chance on it not being grandfathered in newly passed legislation. I got what I thought might one day be hard to come by so now I am getting what I think wont be affected so much by up coming legislation that I have wanted for some time now that would be useful to me and get it at a price I WANT to pay for it. Finding an AR for any price right now is like searching for the Holy Grail, on the other hand there is a pretty good chance I will find a sweet deal on a bolt action, lever action or revolver at a price that makes it a steal of a deal, something you wont be finding on a AR anytime soon.


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

What Preps ?


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

I try to prep everyday on something.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

If you didn't or were not prepared with fire arms I would not say its too late, but waiting just cost you. While our congress "might" stop any serious threats to semi auto rifles and HGs some states are in real trouble like CA. I have a family member that I got to read "One Second After" and he has been to my BOL and thought he best prep. He set up a small budget and started getting a few things, but you know, the wife and three kids all needed new iPhones and a trip to Hawaii so he didn't buy any guns. Now he's in a panic. His only gun is a 10-22 I got him to buy to start learning with. He has the money so I tell him to pay up, buy it, don't wait and risk not getting a decent rifle and HG. However my nephew isn't 18 till June. He's already a prepper and thanks to his dad and me he already has an AR-15 and he doesnt know it. He is really upset about not being able to buy as he is age restricted. My brother got him to start reloading .308 for their AR-10 and he has already inveted in a set up, components and brass. For him I say don't panic buy. Focus on something else right now.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I prep everyday...just what I do..


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm going the other way and getting rid of a few AR's. Have 2 M-4's 556's and a 204 that will hit the road shortly. May as well get rid of them while I can. If I "need" one I'm not worried about getting one.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Good idea. Now is a good time to sell them all. That way you won't have to register and turn them in. That's probably what I will do.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> I agree with BDylan in that now is a good time to concentrate else where on other areas of being prepped. One only has so much income to dedicate to prepping so one should strive to get the most from each percious dollar spent......I was caught a little off guard when the 2008 ammo run happened, but had a pretty comfortable supply. I swore that I wouldnt be caught like that again.....I kind of veiw it like the story about the Tortise and the Hare. I just keep trodding along towards my goal a little at a time and steady as she goes.


Did like your post. I got caught real short on ammo and I only had a BT380 and at the time I didn't carry. I bought it for night stand use and to have some sort of defense when out in the RV. I wasn't with it enough at the time to realize that the shortage was happening. I had two boxes of Speer Gold Dot and one box of frangible target rounds. All I could get for a couple of years for practice was the frangible rounds at the tourist trap gun store/range and I was paying top dollar. Of the three calibers that I refer to a primary, I have enough to get by with for practice even if I have to again cut back on firing. My primary effort for the time being is going to be on food supplies, water and survival equipment to enhance the RV as a mobile shelter.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Really good idea...


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm set but stocking up on longer term supplies.


----------



## Mr Ed (Dec 29, 2012)

I had been looking at buying a 308 AR all summer, came close I couple times. Did not see the rush coming. Finally the Sunday right before the meltdown I went ahead and bought the one(LMT) I had been thinking was the best for me. Came with one mag, so went back on Tuesday looking for a couple extra magazines and was shocked at what had happened. Most all 5.56 and 308 AR's gone, those few left were 50% more. Magazines(5.56) jumped from 17.99 on sale to 49.99. Could not find any 7.62X51 Mags at any price in stores. That Sunday I was thinking to myself I should have waited. Tuesday I felt like a Genius that I did not wait another Moment. Luck was on my side this time. I believe it is a preview of what will happen when SHTF on a very small scale. Good time to be Prepared :-D


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mr Ed said:


> I had been looking at buying a 308 AR all summer, came close I couple times. Did not see the rush coming. Finally the Sunday right before the meltdown I went ahead and bought the one(LMT) I had been thinking was the best for me. Came with one mag, so went back on Tuesday looking for a couple extra magazines and was shocked at what had happened. Most all 5.56 and 308 AR's gone, those few left were 50% more. Magazines(5.56) jumped from 17.99 on sale to 49.99. Could not find any 7.62X51 Mags at any price in stores. That Sunday I was thinking to myself I should have waited. Tuesday I felt like a Genius that I did not wait another Moment. Luck was on my side this time. I believe it is a preview of what will happen when SHTF on a very small scale. Good time to be Prepared :-D


 If you want a 308 AR this is as good as it gets. No semi auto is going to out shoot an M24 of one in it's class but it can get pretty close and there is something on the plus side for semi auto
If you have never seen this weapon read the details very flexible
Colt LE901-16S
s


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Yes I am increasing my preps


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Well, VP Biden has announced that most of the groups appearing before his panel are asking for "universal background checks" even on private sales (effectively closing the "gun show loophole") and banning high capacity [meaning more than ten rounds per, apparently] magazines.

The NRA basically stated they got the impression the panel has "an agenda to attack the 2nd Amendment" and is not looking for ways to make school children safer.

I think if you want an AR or AK, or similar variant, you may be running out of time for making a purchase. I bought a DPMS Panther .308 Hunter Lite so I can use it for hunting legally.

The Colt 901, LaRue Tactical OBR, LMT MWS, and Armalite AR-10 were all unavailable for purchase, with wait list times that will likely come too late to avoid any ban deadline.

I have a couple of buddies with DPMS LR308 AP4s, and they are pretty accurate for carbine length .308s, and the one I got has a 20" barrel and is supposed to be sub-MOA in accuracy. It is built very well, but it only came with a four-round mag (5-round capacity is legal for hunting in many states) and no other .308 mags are available anywhere. But even with a hi-cap mag ban I can still get five (or hopefully 10) round mags in the future, so I will just have to learn to live with that if this ban goes into effect.

Ammo is very scarce where I live. But I have been gathering what I could all along, really since 2006, so I am okay on ammo. I plan now to focus on food and medicines, and bottled water.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

drt4lfe said:


> Even if you are not a handloader....buy bullets, powder, primers and brass.........you probably have a friend who does or great for trading if the time comes....these items could be gouged heavily in the near future....


I don't reload yet, but I think I am going to start. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Mr Ed (Dec 29, 2012)

I have thought about reloading. When I have priced out the supplies needed it seemed like the savings were about 25-35% less. Don,t know if this even close. My thinking is by the time I buy the supplies I might as well buy complete ammo. Can someone give me idea of what the savings are, and what other benefits can be acheived.


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

As of today .223 is .75 to 1.00 per round. Reloads cost me .19ea. I don't factor in my time because it is a hobby that I enjoy. I also didn't include the cost of a press, scale, dies, ect because my stuff is old but taken care of. It was purchased at estate sales, ebay,and some new. With .223 and 9mm prices going to go up after the exc. orders kick in cost will go up for componets but I am stocking up now. Reloading has always been a great hobby but in today's and tommorrow's world in will be a "must do" thing.


----------



## Mr Ed (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks all, I believe I will start moving this direction. I did not know the ROI was as good as this. Your right, who knows what the future holds, if you can't get the ammo/brass you really have no choice but to reload. With the money already spent at the range I could have been in the black on any investment by now. Thanks again


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Not increasing my preps, but not stopping my prepping. I have the weapons I need/want, probably a bare minimum of ammo by most standards and always looking for more food and medical stuff and possible barter items. I don't plan on bugging out and don't know if kids will make the trip here, but they know their welcome and have been told to bring all they can. Time will tell. It will be hard to make the change should things happen, but I'm trying to be ready. The mental thing will be very hard for most!


----------

